# 2014 Outback 210Rs - Virtually Brand New



## SirCIII

Hi all. Its been fun but life changes and lack of family interest has lead me to sell this trailer. Who ever gets this trailer will be one happy camper (pun fully intended.)

Thanks for your time. Below is the link to my Facebook listing.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/290364811520636/


----------

